# Motorhome Tips, Anyone??



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Between changing locations from S GA to extreme N GA and changing from a travel trailer to a motorhome, it has been QUITE a learning experience! 
Never had to winterize in S GA, it was done in the shop in N GA, and I had to figure out how to get water through the water heater!! YIKES!! When all else fails? Read the manual and FIND A MAN TO FIX IT!! LOL
Driving a motorhome is like driving a school bus. Jimmy yells "LOOK OUT! CLEAR THE WAY!! SHE'S COMING!!"








But, I'm learning, and that's what's important. 
I DO love the way the Honda CR-V tracks right behind the motorhome using the Roadmaster All-Terrain towing package, and it's much easier to hook up than a TT!! BUT, you can't reverse at ALL with the car in tow, or you damage both! (No, I haven't done that, thank GOD, but my driveway is a killer all it's own!)
If any motorhome owners have any tips, please send them my way!!
Darlene


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Maye you're in the wrong forum? The Outback is a travel trailer, not a motorhome. Perhaps you'll get better assistance/advice asking your questions in a motorhome forum.


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

The water heater bypass valve is probably open.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

time and practice Darlene, time and practice!! And ask Outbackers lots of questions, you aren't the only one on here with a motorhome!!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

hautevue said:


> Maye you're in the wrong forum? The Outback is a travel trailer, not a motorhome. Perhaps you'll get better assistance/advice asking your questions in a motorhome forum.


No, I'm in the right forum. I've owned two OBs, and "once an OBer, always an OBer"! Others on here own SOBs and motorhomes, as well.

Thanks for the other replies. Located the valve and got it going! You know how the manuals are....problem is, the dealer didn't cover a lot of things they SHOULD have!








Darlene


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

We are learning too. We got our MH in April and it already has close to 5000 miles on it. We also tow a car for the longer trips but use a dolly. With company cars, changing tastes in cars, etc the dolly was the more universal choice. This weekend will be my DW's first time driving it. Im excited for her to learn and shes a little anxious. it will be fine for her im sure.

Hang in there. We will learn together.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Darlene
Sorry I just noticed this but if you have any other questions fire away or send a message. I've had a Class A, Two class C's and a few Outbacks. Towed a few different vehicles and boats behind them with different tow bars so chances are I might be able to help you out.

John


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

You could try RV.net they have a lot of Motor home people who could answer your Motor home questions.


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Ah, more motorhome envy for me! (I'm currently shopping class As and crunching numbers and wondering how the heck I'm going to actually do this soon! Key word being soon, LOL!!







)

I think the Georgie Boy in your sig is a class C, but this video is still really helpful. Found it in another forum that someone posted, but really good info on what to do if you have a tire blowout in one of these monsters....

WHAT TO DO WHEN A MOTORHOME TIRE BLOWS OUT


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

go6car said:


> Ah, more motorhome envy for me! (I'm currently shopping class As and crunching numbers and wondering how the heck I'm going to actually do this soon! Key word being soon, LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the video!! That can really be a lifesaver. I've seen motorhomes flipped on the interstate that I'm sure there were no survivors in, because of a blowout! I'm very particular about checking my tire pressures and conditions before heading out.
The Georgie Boy is a Class C, made by Coachman. I purchased it to give my 16 y/o son an 8' long bunk over the cab, and I have a queen in the back. The floorplan is roomy and gives me the privacy I need and the privacy a teen boy needs, as well.
Wish I could have found one just a LITTLE shorter, but couldn't. If you plan on towing a vehicle, I HIGHLY recommend the Roadmaster Sterling All Terrain tow bars. They are a breeze, even for me, to hook up the car and the bars remain stored and locked on the motorhome. Probably takes two minutes to put the gear on the front end of the car, which I just leave on during the entire trip.
Take care!
Darlene


----------

